# 2 Questions



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Today i followed my usall Sunday morning routine where as i get up at 8:45 and head to sainsburys and get my foods. Anyways i felt so weak at the gym today and could barely do 3/4 of my Chest workout . What id like to know is :

1 Whole chicken - Cooked and still hot

2 Standard rolls

2 sachets of Oatibix porridge oats with 1/2 skimmed milk

Basically i make 2 chicken rolls from these using the entire chicken . I am using the rolls on the understanding they have carbs ? The Chicken of course is essential Protien in the mornings yes ? And again the oats are a carb and would give me energy for my workout . My workout is at 12pm and i eat around 10:45 - 11:00 . Physical side i am 12st 4 lbs and around 6,0 ft . I could post a pic of my size if need be LOL Also pre-workout i use n.o explode 1 scoop/half pint water and currently use sida cordifolia fat burners .

*1) Are the food's i eat pre-workout considered "Good Enough" *

*2)As i tend to eat the same food every Sunday should i change the foods now and then eventho i have'nt inscreased in weight . On a side note tho i am currently on a strict diet and cardio phase so eventho i could be gaining muscle at the same time i could be lossing fat . *

*I am fairly new to this so please TRY not to DESTROY me in responses and all help is much appreciated *


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*I am fairly new to this so please TRY not to DESTROY me in responses and all help is much appreciated *  

LOL Dan please post your typical diet for the week mate, in short I dont think that your diet is too good, but that fact that you are thinking about changing it and want help means that you wont be destoryed lol

There are loads of good threads in the diet section about how to construct a good diet. But we need to know your aims and stuff so that you can construct the right amount of Protein/Carb/Fat ratios.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Personally I would stay away from those Pre-Cooked chickens from the supermarket.

They are full of fat and grease.

Get one of the packs of chicken breast, chargrilled ones are nice.

They have liturally zero fat in them.

Also make sure the rolls are brown ones.

Post up a typical days diet/routine mate (In the right section of course) and we can help you further with that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please post in the correct section of the board....god this is getting boring now...


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Hi , i understand your frustration concerning threads being created in thier correct sections pscarb , but i was on the fence on this topic as its not about gaining weight , and felt it fell in to 2 categorys : Training and Diet and Diet and Nutrition . I hope you consider it as a human error and not just an act of sheer stupidity on my behalf . 



UK Muscle said:


> Personally I would stay away from those Pre-Cooked chickens from the supermarket.
> 
> They are full of fat and grease.
> 
> ...


The advice is much appreciated mate  Yeah ill post a full week's workout and diet tomorow , and if its not to much trouble i would more than willingly take some professional advice and make the relevent changes you feel is significant to improving my workouts and diets .


----------

